

An 18 year old's very brief thoughts on iOS 7 - abritishguy
https://medium.com/trends-predictions/611cfe1cee05

======
illicium
Daniel, your age is irrelevant.

Apple looked at the steps other companies took and followed suit: webOS-like
multitasking, Android-like control panel widgets, Microsoft-like thin UI fonts
and flat surfaces. This is not necessarily a bad thing -- for a while, other
players were catching up with Apple's design. But now, Apple is catching up
with their innovations (and graphic design memes).

